
Embassy of Ukraine requested OpenStreetMap to correct the status of Crimea - app4soft
https://twitter.com/UkrEmbLondon/status/1067825298455044097
======
app4soft
Also here is post[0] on _Embassy of Ukraine to the UK_ official Facebook page,
that in same time reposted on _OpenStreetMap Ukraine_ Facebook page.

More details are on _OpenStreetMap Ukraine_ blog & Twitter page.[2,3]

[0]
[https://facebook.com/ukraine.in.uk/posts/2444348232248682](https://facebook.com/ukraine.in.uk/posts/2444348232248682)

[1]
[https://facebook.com/openstreetmapua/posts/779796859023276](https://facebook.com/openstreetmapua/posts/779796859023276)

[2] [https://osm-ua.github.io/blog/](https://osm-ua.github.io/blog/)

[3] [https://twitter.com/osm_ua](https://twitter.com/osm_ua)

------
Sylos
For context, this is the OSM decision that they're offended by:
[https://wiki.osmfoundation.org/wiki/Working_Group_Minutes/DW...](https://wiki.osmfoundation.org/wiki/Working_Group_Minutes/DWG_2018-11-14_Crimea)

TL;DR: OSM has marked Crimea as Russian territory with the reasoning that on
the ground Russia has control over Crimea.

~~~
rmc
OSM has used an "On the ground rule" for a long time. For names and for
country borders.

